# ttoc east anglia and AITP 10 aug 2014



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys
sorry not been on here last 3 weeks but been away on my hols, anyway wanted to put a list together of who is going to AITP on the 10th August at Billing Aquadrome Northampton, and who would like to meet up before and go together.please add your names and we can sort out where to meet and what time.
cheers
vince

attending: 
1. millepeed ... tesco
2. pugwash.....tesco
3. nobby...... tesco
4. sexytt... thrapston services
5. ryan......thrapston services
6. paul4821...tesco
7. neilc...... tesco
8. richyboy ,...tesco

MEET 1ST AT TESCO HARDWICK KINGS LYNN PETROL STATION @ 7AM
ONTO THRAPSTON SERVICES FOR 8:15
THEN ONTO A.I.T.P 
GATES OPEN AT 8:30 TO PARK UP ON FIELD WE WILLE AROUND GET THERE AROUND 9ish

hi all
im still going tomorrow come rain ,wind,shine,hail,snow etcetc will be leaving tesco petrol station 7am sharp to get to thrapston services for 8:15 then onto AITP to set up.
if you need to contact me please ring me on my mob 07810490908 
im sure we will all make the best of it no matter what the weather throws at us.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I reckon. Just me.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

All being well i should be going. As usual not sure if it will be just me :? Might have figured out my sat nav by then :lol: Lois


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah count me in Vince


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

sexytt said:


> All being well i should be going. As usual not sure if it will be just me :? Might have figured out my sat nav by then :lol: Lois


hi lois hope you can make it. will put your name down, i think there will be a few of us so you wont be on your own, and its fun gettin lost .


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Yeah count me in Vince


ryan glad you can make it. will sort out time and meeting place nearer the time.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

We should be going matey!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> We should be going matey!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


hey paul 
be good to see you bud and catch up for a [smiley=gossip.gif] 
ps (our holl was fantastic)
will put you on the list bud


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

any more for this event, lets show a good support of TT owners from east anglia,


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I should hopefully make this Vince , be worth getting these names listed in the TTOC's own thread in the events section along with all the other TT's going. Looks like a good attendance so far


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> I should hopefully make this Vince , be worth getting these names listed in the TTOC's own thread in the events section along with all the other TT's going. Looks like a good attendance so far


will be good to catch up with you neil as im sure every one else would like to catch up as well. have tried to get in touch with james but i think hes off the grid. give him a shout for me n tell him lilla is going. see you all soon


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm going


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

I shall be attending... Been a while since I've seen you all, be greaTT to catch up. 
Sadly my neighbour James can't attend ..yet.. again!!! :roll: But shows lots of interest, perhaps next time. We chat often and exchange tips and ideas. 

Mike


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

i know i got to order my ticket but has everyone else got theirs for this event 
looking foward to it


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

No not yet they send them out a week or so before it I've been told


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Where will the meet up be guys?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I imagine the best place to pick me up is near Sutton Bridge en-route.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

ok as a couple of people are asking where we should all meet, i think as we are spread about in norfolk and linconshire, the peeps that are comming from norwich and this area will follow a different root. so im thinking anyone that wants to meet at kings lynn we meet at tesco petrol station off the hardwick roundabout and then all meet at thrapston services. on root.
what do you all recon .let us know . not long now


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tesco is more sensible for me too as it's my nearest source of proper petrol.
You might want to park up further into the Tesco car park though as the petrol station has little parking?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> ok as a couple of people are asking where we should all meet, i think as we are spread about in norfolk and linconshire, the peeps that are comming from norwich and this area will follow a different root. so im thinking anyone that wants to meet at kings lynn we meet at tesco petrol station off the hardwick roundabout and then all meet at thrapston services. on root.
> what do you all recon .let us know . not long now


Now come on Vince , I know we are all from Norfolk but can you stop using vegetable references :wink:

P.s I would go Kings Lynn way to Northampton so happy to meet at Tesco in Lynn


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not ignoring you Vince my buddy but I'm in Polska :-(

Please send my lust to Lilla opps love x x


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > ok as a couple of people are asking where we should all meet, i think as we are spread about in norfolk and linconshire, the peeps that are comming from norwich and this area will follow a different root. so im thinking anyone that wants to meet at kings lynn we meet at tesco petrol station off the hardwick roundabout and then all meet at thrapston services. on root.
> ...


neil 10/10 for observation
sow lettice all meet at kings lynn tesco station . :lol: 
so whos in to meet at kings lynn tesco petrol station off the hardwick roundabout and what time is best for all. 
will put tesco next to name on page 1 who is meeting up there. if anyone else wants to meet somewhere else on route please advise.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> Not ignoring you Vince my buddy but I'm in Polska :-(
> 
> Please send my lust to Lilla opps love x x


no worries buddy im used to it :wink: 
lilla sends a :-* your way
hope you having a good time, speak soon


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

mwad said:


> Where will the meet up be guys?


 mwad will you be meeting up with us ?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kings Lynn is good for us.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Think it's easier for me to meet you guys n gals @ Thrapston. Let me know approx. ETA nearer the time  Lois


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

sexytt said:


> Think it's easier for me to meet you guys n gals @ Thrapston. Let me know approx. ETA nearer the time  Lois


will do lois as we will pass that way, have a bit of trouble getting my ticket at moment , might have to pay at the gate. :?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

millepeed said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > Where will the meet up be guys?
> ...


I'd love too but will be at Centre Parcs


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

mwad said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > mwad said:
> ...


ok mate , enjoy your day


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Just bought my ticket 8)


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to go but getting ticket on gate be good to get a run in the TT and see you all again


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

richyboy said:


> I'm hoping to go but getting ticket on gate be good to get a run in the TT and see you all again


hi rich how are you, will be good to see you and have a catchup. will you be going directly there or will you meet up with us at k/lynn hardwick tesco fuel station. 
vince


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Now it's closer to the event, what time are you planning to meet in Lynn?


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lynn is fine with me, ticket bought too! Can't wait!!!


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Lynn is fine with me, ticket bought too! Can't wait!!!


Fantastic bud will put you down to meet at tesco petrol station at hardwick kings Lynn.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Now it's closer to the event, what time are you planning to meet in Lynn?


As soon as I find out what time we can get on field I will let you all know what time we shall meet at tesco


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I will try and find out today.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

millepeed said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's closer to the event, what time are you planning to meet in Lynn?
> ...


Calvin says clubs can get on from 8.30, Gerald admission at 10.00

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah as above. From 8.30.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks paul and mal for the info when we can get onto the field.
so how about if 1st we meet at tesco hardwick kings lynn petrol garage @ 7am 
then onto thrapston services for 8:15am to meet up with the others there.
then onto AITP at billing aquadrome for 9ish. get parked up on TTOC stand and enjoy the day.
please could the people who have not told me where they will meet us, make sure you 
tell me in good time before we go, otherwise will meet you there.
thanks
vince


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

millepeed said:


> thanks paul and mal for the info when we can get onto the field.
> so how about if 1st we meet at tesco hardwick kings lynn petrol garage @ 7am
> then onto thrapston services for 8:15am to meet up with the others there.
> then onto AITP at billing aquadrome for 9ish. get parked up on TTOC stand and enjoy the day.
> ...


I will meet you all at thrapston services


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

2 cans of Red Bull for breakfast then!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> 2 cans of Red Bull for breakfast then!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


sounds like a plan paul


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

paul4281 said:


> 2 cans of Red Bull for breakfast then!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Lool :lol:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll meet you at kings lynn at 7 [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> I'll meet you at kings lynn at 7 [THUMBS UP SIGN]


Me too


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Tesco fuel station was closed yesterday - cones across the entrance. I don't know if it's open again yet. Anyone?


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> The Tesco fuel station was closed yesterday - cones across the entrance. I don't know if it's open again yet. Anyone?


hi bud im going that way tomorrow so will call in and check.
19 days to go b4 A.I.T.P


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

not long now people,


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gonna start the car cleaning Friday night, I think....


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hey all,

I should be at the AITP.. happen to be in the area already so easy for me to get there..

Be good to meet a few of you that will be there..

Carl
Aka Oldcrow


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to it much more this year. I admit I hardly knew anyone by appearance last year.
BTW Tesco fuel station is open again.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Same here, I'm sure it will be a good crack.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a great time ladies and gents.

Kisses for Lilla and man hug for Vince. (then some more kisses for Lilla)


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> Have a great time ladies and gents.
> 
> Kisses for Lilla and man hug for Vince. (then some more kisses for Lilla)


lilla said thanks and then thanks again :-* . we must catch up sometime bud for a [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

Oldcrow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I should be at the AITP.. happen to be in the area already so easy for me to get there..
> 
> ...


yep come and say hello to the east anglia crew


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Should be a great day, hope the weather holds 8)


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi all
im still going tomorrow come rain ,wind,shine,hail,snow etcetc will be leaving tesco petrol station 7am sharp to get to thrapston services for 8:15 then onto AITP to set up.
if you need to contact me please ring me on my mob 07810490908 
im sure we will all make the best of it no matter what the weather throws at us.  
vince


----------



## mrzzr1200 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am planning to be there tomorrow, the cars cleaned and ready to go


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've got my boots and brolly in the car already.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> I've got my boots and brolly in the car already.


I'd bring a boat as well, hope it blows over ladies and gents because it's looking errr grim.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Well cars all clean and ready.
Let hope the weather holds off.

Really looking forward to see every one.

Phil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

See you in the morning Vince.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good day & a nice drive home.....


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Great day cheers vince for organising 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Good day & a nice drive home.....


Fantastic dust up with that merc :wink: it was a C350 Cdi Brabus D6 by the way Paul , 325 bhp and 550 lbft ! Still nailed him though :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to see Thrapston services again.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> > Good day & a nice drive home.....
> ...


Quality


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Good to see Thrapston services again.


At least you know where it is 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been there many times. 8)


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

What a great day despite the rain, sorry left early bit too wet for me to walk round in, great to see u all again, cheers Vince for doing a great job too


----------

